# Services.exe via WMI



## Deathgomper (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have a Win2k3 running on a VM. I had put SNMP-informant on it so I could get more information about the server in our network monitoring system (zenoss). After it was all configured it worked and showed me everything I wanted to know, however it also started to run the process services.exe excessively. So I uninstalled SNMP-Informant and the services.exe process remained too high. If I shutdown WMI service it brings the process utilization to normal, and of course spikes when I turn it back on.

I have tried re-registering WMI using:

cd /d %windir%\system32\wbem
for %i in (*.dll) do RegSvr32 -s %i
for %i in (*.exe) do %i /RegServer

I even ran ccleaner thinking maybe something in the registry was conflicted. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas?

-Thanks


----------

